# SPENCER, little man, little guy gray



## goldensrbest

Oh how i love you, you were my baby, my buddy, my friend, on january the 27th, 2010 , dad and i had to help you leave us, and this world, i did not want you to go baby, but you told me by your actions on jan.26th, it was time. I would had been so happy to have you here with us forever, you were the best ball player, i wanted a dog who played ball, baby you were the best, Thank-you, for picking me, as your human mom, we all know you did, that little puppy, with the yellow ribbon on, we were meant to be together, i miss you so much, you are my heart boy, your kisses i have no more, you biting your nails, i do not hear any longer, i miss every thing you were, you are the best, tha.nk-.you for coming into my life, wish you did not have to leave, forever in my heart, my sweet boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sorry for you loss. I'm sure he is dearly missed and will be thought of everyday.


----------



## jal239

We are all here for you. When I lost my precious Macy I didn't know where to turn. This site really helped me to know that it is ok to express your emotions. We have lost a member of our family and it hurts so much. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love, Aloha


----------



## spruce

i'm sure your life with Spencer has made you a better person (as Obi did me)....we got to remember everything they taught us & not let 'em down.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie

So sorry for the loss of Spencer...


----------



## mylissyk

I am so very sorry for spencer's loss. He is a beautiful boy, and will always be in your heart.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

So sorry that Spencer had to leave you. We understand how difficult this is.


----------



## kaysy

What a beautiful boy. Sorry for you loss.
Kay


----------



## amy22

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for the loss again of Spencer. They leave such a footprint in our hearts because they love us so unconditionally. I know he is up there playing ball with Beau, that was one of his favorite things to do everyday.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the bridge Spencer, knowing you are loved and missed.


----------



## twinny41

So sorry for your loss of your lovely boy. Run free forever Spencer.


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry for your loss of Spencer, he will be waiting at the Bridge and making new friends

Run free and sleep softly Spencer


----------



## riddle03

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet baby.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorryl. It hurts so much to make that decision, but I think it hurts worse to watch them suffer. He is in with a LOT of wonderful dogs.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free Sweet, beautiful Spencer...and know you were loved so very much. I am so sad for your pain.


----------



## Ashaloo

So sorry for your loss! I know Spencer is having a great time with Maverick and all of our sweet companions at the bridge.

Play hard dear boys!


----------



## LibertyME

So very sorry to read your post....loosing a beloved dog is so very difficult.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry for your loss. Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Aww, he's so cute with his little grey face. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## furrygodmother

I understand exactly how you feel...please know that you were obviously a great fur-parent and Spencer loves you!


----------



## kwiland

He will have lots of friends with him at the rainbow bridge, while he waits for you. 

I'm so very sorry for your loss, but I am glad that he doesn't have to suffer or feel pain anymore.

It's only hard for us who are left behind.


----------



## goldensrbest

Thanks to all of you, he was my boy, never , ever did anything wrong, honestly, the very best boy, it is 2wks. , 2 days, he has been gone, just was looking at pictures of all, three dogs i have lost.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm so sorry for your loss of Spencer. So very, very sorry.


----------



## puddinhd58

Spencer was a beauty. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensrbest

You have been gone , 4wks., 1 day, i miss you so very much, my boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensrbest*

GoldensRbest

I am SO SORRY about Spencer. I am sure he knew how much you loved him and still do.

You will see him at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## COOPER12

*So Sorry for your loss!*

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Spencer! We recently lost our beloved boy, Kippie of almost 15 years almost 2 months ago. He was fine right up to the last 24 hrs. We thought he had a stroke, but turned out to be vestibular disease. His hips were hurting him so, been on joint meds and Deramaxx for years. We think it did help him the last few years. But the morning we had to say goodbye, he couldn't even stand anymore, nor would he eat or drink. He was always a very vibrant, strong, athletic boy. Loved to go for walks, swim, and car rides across the country on vacation, no matter where or how far we were going. Trips anywhere, he was the first in the car. These past 2 months have been devastating for us, but we have a 7 month old male, and female that just turned 4 last month. They have truly been a blessing in getting us through this, as we always prepared ourselves for when Kippie had to go to heaven, but our two remaining babies sure clung to us, as they sensed the loss as well. We all must have cried for days and days. Kippie was so special, so tender, so loving and nurturing. Many times after surgery, he would never leave my side, not even for a minute. Truly our best friend. I am sure Spencer was all those things to you as well. But, not to worry, you will be reunited with your beloved one, just as we will all be who have lost these angels with fur.


----------



## coppers-mom

Keep them both "forever in your hearts". It just really hurts that they aren't with us anymore, but they sure do bring a huge amount of love and happiness to those of us who love them.

It will get easier - just never easy and their memories are precious.


----------



## Karen519

*Spencer*

I am so sorry about Spencer-he is joining so many at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensrbest

T hanks all, sorry for your loss also, it really is so hard, i have a golden kopper, he is 7 yrs. old, love him, but this may sound bad, but spencer was one very special boy, just full of excitement, happy , happy, loved to play ball, always that golden smile, so intouch with my feelings, tail always going, he was so very human in ways, all good, no bad like some humans, just love all the time, sweet kisses, he helped me when we lost our son, in 1998, he was so very important in my life, i am having still such a hard time, next wed., will be 6wks, nothing feel right here.


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensrbest said:


> T hanks all, sorry for your loss also, it really is so hard, i have a golden kopper, he is 7 yrs. old, love him, but this may sound bad, but spencer was one very special boy, just full of excitement, happy , happy, loved to play ball, always that golden smile, so intouch with my feelings, tail always going, he was so very human in ways, all good, no bad like some humans, just love all the time, sweet kisses, he helped me when we lost our son, in 1998, he was so very important in my life, i am having still such a hard time, next wed., will be 6wks, nothing feel right here.


So sorry for your loss. It's tough, really tough, especially when you lose your "heart" dog. From reading your post it seems Spencer was your special heart dog.


----------



## goldensrbest

Spencer, today is 6wks., you have been gone from your home, think about you all the time, miss you, luv you.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am sorry I didn't post here yesterday. Every milepost is hard.

Spencer was a handsome gentleman and I know how much you miss him. What a sweet lovely face he had.


----------



## goldensrbest

Yes, he was just wonderfull, smart, loving, happy all the time, loved playing ball soooo very much, just really everything i could ask for, the best.


----------



## coppers-mom

All that rolled in a very handsome package.:

Spencer had such a happy, pretty face. Made me want to just hug and squeeze him like an irritating Aunt.

I am truly sorry his time had come, but so glad you got to have the joy of his company and love for so long. Aren't those older, gray guys wonderful????????


----------



## goldensrbest

Yes, they really are great, i was very lucky to have my boy, share his life with me.


----------



## goldensrbest

Baby, miss you , 7wks. today, found balls, you left here, i sure hope god, allows dogs in heaven, kissie, baby, love you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Each milestone brings fresh heartbreak.

I don't recall very many pictures of Spencer. do you have some to share or are they somewhere on the forum and I can go admire him?


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom

I just read through this thread, and I can say I really do feel the hole you have in your heart. Spencer certainly was your special guy. It's so amazing when you experience that undescribable love and connection with that special "One." I know, we lost our Brinkley on 12/27/09. I still feel her in the pit of my stomach, and despite getting a new puppy and rescuing a four year old, I just can't imagine there will ever be that bond my Brinkley and I had. She too was my life, knew me better than anyone-including myself. She was ALWAYS there for me, and had such a wonderful, sweet, beautiful presence. All of her quirky little habits, and loving ways will be with me for the rest of my life.

I pray for that day, for both you and me, that the hole in our hearts will be filled with only the precious memories of that wonderful existence that graced our lives, so the pain of their absence will be no more.


----------



## goldensrbest

I agree, lori, i love kopper my other golden, but , spencer was very special, i know i will love others to come, but i also know i will never love in the same way i do spencer, i say do , because i alway, will, it helps to come here and write to him, i hope no one thinks i am wacky, but if they do, just is the way i feel, thanks.


----------



## coppers-mom

I think everone on the forum understands how you feel and how much you miss Spencer. I think most of us are a little wacky when it comes to our dogs.


----------



## goldensrbest

SPENCER, today is 8wks., that you have been gone, miss you so very much, baby.


----------



## cangolden

I'm so sorry for your loss, Spencer just met up with Candy and they're throwing kisses to us


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry you lost your beloved Spencer. Selka is that to me also. My beloved boy who knows me so well. He's an angel on earth. And your Spencer is now an angel in Heaven, he'll be there waiting for you .


----------



## Karen519

*Spencer*

Reading what you wrote about Spencer, I can tell how much you loved him and he loved you. I am so very sorry for your loss.

I am sure that on March 27th, 2010, Spencer greeted my Snobear, Samoyed, at the Bridge-they are playing ball now!


----------



## goldensrbest

Love you, my boy, miss you with my whole heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Spencer will live in your heart and soul forever. I have walked in your shoes and will again some day. It's sometimes unbearable even to think about. 

I find that as the years have passed... the tears I now shed for my Sparky...come with a gentle smile... rather than heart wrenching sobs. It has taken a long time...


----------



## goldensrbest

SPENCER, I MISS YOU, I HATE YOU NOT BEING HERE WITH US, finally washed my car, mom cried, you were not here to have that ball rolling through the water, and barking at me, if i did not pick it up quick enough, to throw it again, i always knew you were a special boy, found alot of your family, dog family, been reading about them, doesn't take the place of you though, nothing ever will, love you forever, baby boy.


----------



## goldensrbest

12 weeks today, baby boy, this time weeks ago, we were spending our last hour together, miss you so very much, my boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensrbest*

Goldensrbest

I am so very sorry about your Spencer.
Spencer is running free at the Rainbow aBridge with all of our dogs that have gone before.
Spencer was there to greet Ken and my, Snobear, who went to the Rainbow Bridge on March 27th.


----------



## goldensrbest

Spencer, you are in my thoughts so many times, each day, miss you so much, love you forever, you were so special, my little man.


----------



## goldensrbest

Four months today, you have been gone, from your home, i hope there really is a place in heaven, for all animals, i hope you are with your human brother, your bubby, love you forever, miss you my boy.


----------



## goldensrbest

It is today, 5 months since you left us, i miss everything about you, you were the very best, my sweet boy. I will always love you , spencer.


----------



## goldensrbest

My sweet boy, today is 6 months you have been gone, you are missed so much, you are such as special boy, love you , forever.


----------



## Karen519

*Spencer*

Spencer and Snobear are together playing ball at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensrbest

T HANKS , for seeing this, no one else bothered .


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm sorry I haven't replied. I sort of thought you were talking to Spencer and didn't want to butt in.

I still remember when you first posted about Spencer and his liver cancer diagnosis. I was so devasted for you. Especially since I lost my last GR to liver cancer in only 6 days. I wouldn't tell you that at the time since I was hoping Spencer will have much longer. I think he only had a few weeks.

I am so glad you are getting a relative of his to love. I can't wait to see puppy pictures. I know the pup will help heal the hole in your heart. Spencer was such a cute little guy. I just love his face.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Bob Dylan

_I am so sorry, Spencer was loved very much._
_I know how hard it is to loss a beloved pet, every day, month, year after year. _
_They are at the bridge and not with us. (having fun at the bridge with our special pets)_


----------



## goldensrbest

Actually, i do talk to spencer on here, but sometimes, it really gets to me, my boy was very special, sorry for the remarks, been a hard week for alot of people on here,


----------



## coppers-mom

goldensrbest said:


> Actually, i do talk to spencer on here, but sometimes, it really gets to me, my boy was very special, sorry for the remarks, been a hard week for alot of people on here,


I understand both talking to Spencer and wanting to have someone else acknowledge both your loss and how special he was.

I know you've been following Selka's threads and that has most probably brought your loss closer to the surface. It sure has brought my losses to mind.

Big hugs to you. Spencer was truly special.


----------



## goldensrbest

Thank you, very sweet of you, yes i pray selka will beat this for as long as possible, he and spencer have that look out of their eyes, same as apollo had.


----------



## coppers-mom

I've never known any of my dogs' backgrounds (they are all rescues), but Selka and Spencer sure do favor each other. I love both their faces. If I were ever going to get anything other than a rescue, I think I would like a dog from that lineage. I'll have to look up Apollo and see what pics I can find on the internet.

I think it is fantastic that you can get a relative of spencer's! It doesn't make your loss easier, but it gives you something to look forward to.


----------



## goldensrbest

Today, you would had been 13, my wonderfull boy, i hold you in my heart, spencer.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll be thinking of Spencer and you today. The birthdays are tough aren't they? We wish we could be together to celebrate them.


----------



## animallover

When Hannah was tragically killed I was crazed. Frantic. How to cope with the broken heart and also guilt. This forum has helped immensely. We really could barely cope with everyday life. Our new Golden, Emma, has helped so much. We will never forget Hannah. She was our child. And made everyday sunny. Emma is a little "stinker". But we love her, too. Blessings to you and prayers that your heart will start to heal. You will remember all the special moments with your baby...


----------



## 3 goldens

Your beautiful boy will be in your heart forever and a day.


----------



## coppers-mom

He brought you love and a wonderful friend for many years. I am so sad that Spencer had to leave.
have a wonderful Birthday at the bridge darling boy.


----------



## goldensrbest

Thank-you.


----------



## goldensrbest

Hey, baby boy , i just want to tell you, in writing, i miss you, big boy, i know i talk to you, i wish you were here, i have your grand nephew, i named him spirit, hoping he will have a little of you in him, i have found so many balls baby, one yesterday, wish i could throw it, and you could run after it, so far spirit does not have your love for balls, i miss our playing together, and i miss everything about you, little man, love you.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensrbest*

Goldensrbest

Bless you Spencer and watch over your Mommy and Spirit.
Please play with my Snobear.


----------



## Debles

I so know how you feel.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Spirit is filling the void left by Spencer. it's just so terribly hard to lose them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Spirit takes on the very best qualites of your special boy Spencer. HUGS....


----------



## Karen519

*Spirit*

I hope that Spirit is helping you.


----------



## goldensrbest

He gives me kisses, like spencer did, not as fast as spencer, funny, none of my other goldens kiss, or any other dogs i have had.


----------



## coppers-mom

goldensrbest said:


> He gives me kisses, like spencer did, not as fast as spencer, funny, none of my other goldens kiss, or any other dogs i have had.


Sounds like maybe Spencer has a paw in this.


----------



## goldensrbest

Spencer, dad was just telling me about a golden he saw today, had your, prance, your happy way you had, i miss you sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldensrbest*

Goldensrbest

I know Spencer must be playing with my Snobear.


----------



## DebraS

*Sorry for your Loss*

I'm so sorry about your Spencer. We lost our Spencer July 30th of Cancer and I can't stop thinking about him either. It is so hard, I know. We have had 3 Goldens and we love Golden's but I don't know if I can go through this again. I know them bring you so much love. Again I'm so sorry.
Debra


----------



## musicgirl

So sorry for your loss...whenever I see a golden on outside, I think of our Teddy...
Spencer will always be in your heart, RIP little buddy


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

Sending hugs to you.

Rest in Peace sweet Spencer... you were and are loved.


----------



## goldensrbest

Miss you, big boy, first thanksgiving in 12 plus years without you.


----------



## Debles

I know how you are feeling. My five yr old grandson from CO was here for Thanksgiving and told me how sad he was about Selka. It started the tears flowing.
Also getting out the Christmas stuff. the boys stockings just killed me. I miss him so.


----------



## ellyka112

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love, Aloha


i'm sure your life with Spencer has made you a better person (as Obi did me)....we got to remember everything they taught us & not let 'em down.


----------



## goldensrbest

*miss you, and always will*

Spencer, one year ago, you had to leave us, not a day goes by , i do not think of you, you are a very special boy, very much loved, your in my heart forever, sweet boy.


----------



## goldensrbest

Your on my mind,sweet boy, this friday will be two years you have been gone, miss everything about you, spirit is helping alot, thank you for sending him to mom, love you forever.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sweet Spencer, run softly at the Bridge...


----------



## Claire's Friend

Jordan and I will hold you close in our thoughts today.


----------



## goldensrbest

Baby,i remember 2 yrs ago today, you letting me know it was time, i am wearing a falling star today, for you, tomorrow will be 2 yrs, love you forever.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Thinking of you and Spencer today. Today is 2 months I lost my Buddy. Wishing Peace for all of us.


----------



## Karen519

*Spencer*

Spencer

Your Mom loves you so much.


----------



## Debles

Thinking of you and Spencer. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi

Our thoughts are with you on this difficult day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking about you these days. I know how much you miss you sweet Spencer.


----------



## goldensrbest

Hey big boy, thinking of you, missing you, been playing ball,with spirit,i know how much you loved playing ball, he is doing good, with that, you'll always be the best, kissie, my guy,love you.


----------



## goldensrbest

Three years ,since i kissed you, played with you, just want to say ,you were the very best,spencer.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs, we will always miss our boys.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Oh those sweet memories of our precious pets. They will always live on in us! ((HUGS))


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you today on the very difficult bridge day anniversary!


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Milestones are hard; thinking of you and wishing you only sweet memories!


----------



## love never dies

The memories never wane.


----------



## nolefan

Just wanted you to know how much my heart goes out to you... it doesn't seem to matter whether it's a special dog or a special person, you wouldn't trade the good memories for anything, wouldn't give up a minute you had in trade for a break from the pain. But oh, how it hurts... it hurts. Praying for your peace.... Thinking of you a lot.
Kristy


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of you and your beautiful boy. There sure are alot of us in the "3 year" Club


----------

